# What radio are you using for the ICS leal



## herbie906 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just flashed the ICS leak this afternoon. Had some problems getting any cell data connection on first boot but that was resolved on reboot. I have noticed that my signal strength seems to be much less then normal and my data speeds also seem to be about 6-7 Mbs slower then on thundershed. I am on .9 radio. What is everyone else using and has there been any performance change from the rom you flashed from?

Sent from my Tbolt on ICS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i was unable to get data on the .9 radios i usually use, but i switched to .19 and data has been solid since.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

I was running the .19 radio, so just sticking with that.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## herbie906 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Quickdraw and padraic i will give the .19 radio a run and see if my data improves.


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

I am running the .08 radios just fine. Idk what mr that is, but they are working fine for me.

Edit : BT still doesn't work with these radios, but everything else does. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, 
I was running .9, phone worked but slow. Plus was getting 3g speeds. So just installed .19 and all I can say is wow! Now getting 4g speeds and phone itself is way less laggy. The one thing I miss is being able to use data while on a phone call but I'm sure that will come when the devs finish tweaking it. 
Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

smtom said:


> I am running the .08 radios just fine. Idk what mr that is, but they are working fine for me.
> 
> Edit : BT still doesn't work with these radios, but everything else does.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


For what it's worth, everything worked on the .19 radios including BT.


----------



## DXJeep (Aug 17, 2011)

I am using the MR4 LTE Radio and .19 cmda radio. And everything is working with no data drops.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Stupid question, but where are you checking your radio? I am 99% sure that I am on .19, but when I look at my baseband it has a very different number


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

@silentmage

the firmware version (.19) isn't part of the baseband number for the corresponding radio. i posted the three most recent radios and accompanying basebands in this thread if you'd like to verify your installed radio version...

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/32466-Noob-Rooter-here,-what's-the-most-stable-Custom-Rom-for-TB?#entry905271


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> @silentmage
> 
> the firmware version (.19) isn't part of the baseband number for the corresponding radio. i posted the three most recent radios and accompanying basebands in this thread if you'd like to verify your installed radio version...
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...TB?#entry905271


Excellent! Just as I thought, I am on .19.

You are a gentleman(woman?) and a scholar!


----------

